

Creating View Controllers for Deep Linked iOS Apps - bcroesch
http://benroesch.com/2013/05/14/creating-view-controllers-for-deep-linked-ios-apps/

======
aaronbrethorst
Or you could use a component like my ABRouter
(<https://github.com/aaronbrethorst/ABRouter>) or Joel Levin's JLRoutes
(<https://github.com/joeldev/JLRoutes>) to connect your view controllers via
API paths, and then just use one of those for deep linking.

To elaborate on this a bit, I originally wrote ABRouter for an iOS app I was
building that talked to a RESTful web service. The app would register the
relevant URL patterns, and the web service would hand back paths for each
downloaded or navigable resource. When the user taps on a UI element that will
show a new screen, the app tells the router to load the corresponding path.
The router builds a new view controller that corresponds to that path, and the
VC then gets pushed onto the navigation stack.

What's great about this is that deep linking and loading UI from push
notifications becomes a trivial task, and your UI flows are no longer hard
coded.

